# The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada?



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

wee, a Polo forum. Now I can talk about Polo's in it's own seperate forum!
What are your thoughts on if VWoA should/will bring the new Polo to the US? I would be the first one at the dealership to order one if they brought the Polo here. 



[Modified by 130_R, 8:29 AM 10-15-2001]


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

I think it would make a great addition to the lineup. With the next Golf going bigger, and the next Polo going bigger as well, I think it would be a viable entry in the market. As long as there is a GTI version. http://****************.com/smile/emsmile.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (CanuckPal)*

yeah
a sub 2500lb 
125+hp
Polo


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Chapel)*

A Polo is an excellent addition to VW's growing family. Since Golf gone upmarket/expensive and the discontinuation of FOX, VW needs an affordable car to compete with Japanese and Korean competitions.
A 1.4L to take on Echo, Accent, Lanos/Nubira and Sephia/Spectra. A 1.6L as an an uplevel version below the 1.8T GTi.


----------



## jimmything1 (Oct 24, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

i would love to see a polo in the us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (jimmything1)*

This poll is boding well 

http://****************.com/smile/emwink.gif


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Chapel)*

Can someone either post dimensions/capacities (or a link to data) for the most current and new Polo? I'm thinking it's about the size/weight of the MkI Golf/Scirocco.
TIA


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Electron Man)*

I've actually been looking into bringing over my own '92 G40 Polo.. but it would be harder to register. mk2 Polos are fully registerable in BC if you get it here.. http://****************.com/smile/emsmile.gif


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Electron Man)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Can someone either post dimensions/capacities (or a link to data) for the most current and new Polo? I'm thinking it's about the size/weight of the MkI Golf/Scirocco.
TIA[HR][/HR]​Polo Playa
Polo Classic
both of those models are availible in South Africa, more to come....


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

if you can read german, this will give you all the data on the latest Polo, those ZA Polo's aren't the latest body style

Volkswagen.de Polo site



[Modified by 130_R, 2:39 PM 8-3-2001]


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

you'll have to go into the *konfigurator* on the Volkswgen.de site and build a car then clik on *technische daten * 


[Modified by 130_R, 2:46 PM 8-3-2001]


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

I already have a Mexican Polo Classic with the 1.8 90hp engine. It is a little lovely car, a little bit nervous but it likes to run, and it does know how to run fast!!!
Well, my next car will be... another Polo Classic (by the way, it is called "Derby" here in Mexico). http://****************.com/smile/emsmile.gif


----------



## the_mole (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (kerridwen)*

the mole says the Polo will come.....


[Modified by the_mole, 12:00 AM 8-4-2001]


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

I totally agree.
I was vacationing in Baja and rented a VW Pointer (mexican Polo).
That car was an absolute blast to drive, bringing back memories of my first Rabbit. http://****************.com/smile/emsmile.gif 
Even as much fun as this little scooter was, it is still a base model economy car.
If VW brings this car to the US, it would have to have a base price near $12K.
If VW brought a supercharged or turbo GTI version to the US, I might consider it for around $13-14K.


----------



## MB300E87 (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

don't they have a hard enough time selling the Golf/GTi here in the US. i see them running around. but for every golf/gti i see, there are twenty jettas. i see a jetta everytime i'm on the road. but maybe another golf once a week. i don't think people in the US would see a polo as anything different than a golf. however, i would love to see them running around.


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

I would definately endorse the importing of Polos (as long as the name stays Polo). Golf is moving upscale, and getting larger; der Polo needs to fill its place


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Sirocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I totally agree.
I was vacationing in Baja and rented a VW Pointer (mexican Polo).
That car was an absolute blast to drive, bringing back memories of my first Rabbit. http://****************.com/smile/emsmile.gif 
[HR][/HR]​The VW Pointer isn't related to the VW Polo!!! The VW Pointer is a Brazilian Gol. The Gol, Saviero, Parati, Santana, and Amazon are all related to the Fox, not to the Polo.
However I must accept that the Pointer is a nice car. It is faster than my Polo or a Jetta/Golf while accelerating, but it isn't as fast as the Polo, Jetta or Golf past 140km/h (87.5mph). The Pointer's engine haves more horsepower but less torque, and if there is something I love about my VW is the torque.


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

*The POLO it's a wonderful car!*

I have a 1986 Polo Classic, and a 2000 facelift Polo, and I think it's wonderful, also, the new Polo will be, more! I'm thinking in an upgrade to the new Polo GTI (2002) (there isn't offcial info, but points to a 1.8T engine, but what version?)
Maybe finally I'll not use the Passat http://****************.com/smile/emsmile.gif
Notice the actual Polo has many options available... for example my Xenon HIDs.. Climatronic.. etc. also the ESP equipped in the actual GTI...


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

What's the diff between a Polo and a Polo Classic?


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (candyweißpassat)*

The difference between the Polo and the Polo Classic is the same difference between the Golf and the Jetta. The Polo is the equivalent to the Golf and the Polo Classic the Jetta equivalent. Well, hope you've got the idea. The difference is that the Polo is butless and the Polo Classic does have a nice rear end (read: trunk) http://****************.com/smile/emwink.gif


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (kerridwen)*

Yeah, I just checked it out at the vw-online.de yesterday (polo vs. poloclassic).
I sure like the Polo Classic, imo it looks like a miniature Passat . They should at least bring over the Polo Classic if not the Polo. The Classic would definately sell (Variant might sell as well).


----------



## Wu (Jan 21, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

I really really love the Polo. I like the idea of a smaller car with a spunky engine. At 2500 lbs I would just ask for a nice spunky 4 cylinder NA engine - no turbo needed. Just spunky with good suspension setup.
With the BMW Minicooper coming here and the rest of the industry going hatchback crazy (ie: Ford is bringing the 5 dr ZX-5 hatch here, Minicooper, Mercedes C-hatch) how can VW continue to ignore the Polo?


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (nomad)*

The Polo Classic would be about the size and price of a Nissan Sentra or a Toyota Corolla. It would definately sell. It'd bring sales up, possibly bringing it close to being able to actually compete with Japanese marques.


----------



## alfafan (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (nomad)*

Here's what they are going to make and sell in Brazil to fit in between the Golf and the Gol.Engine choices will most likely be: 1.0 turbo(110 hp)1.6(101hp)2.0 and quite possibly the first use for VW Brazil of a 1.6 turbo.


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: hatchs*

I don't know that ford model, but the MB C sportcoupé it's bigger than the Golf, the target shouldn't be for the Polo..
Yes, the Mini could be the target for luxurius models of the Polo or the Polo GTI for the Mini Cooper S
I'll talk about the Minis...
Mini One (1.6 90hp)
Mini Cooper (1.6 115hp)
Mini Cooper S (1.6turbo 160hp) (not available in beggining)
I only remember the price of the potential model of my interest, the Cooper S, it's 21,035 €uros (I don't remember the actual US$ cotization against €)
The actual Polo GTI isn't cheap, but it's justified by it's full equipment like HIDs, ESP, heated sport leather seats, rain sensor, climatronic, BBS wheels, sport suspensions, impressive 1.6 125hp engine with variable valve timing for a low weight car, and large etcetera: 17,970 €
if the prices appear to be expensive remember our high taxes and both models are very exclusive...
This means that the new polo gti has to remain under the price of the Cooper S...
The new Polo probably will get the next engines:
1.2 3cyl 6valves (new engine)
1.2 3cyl 12valves (about 65hp?) (new engine)
1.4 16V 75hp
1.4 FSI 85hp (I don't know if it's new, now is available a lupo with 105hp 1.4 FSI)
1.4 16V 100hp
1.7 SDI 68hp
1.4 TDI PD 3cyl 75hp
1.9 TDI PD 101hp
But isn't nothing know about other versions...
will be available 1.9 TDI PD 130hp? even the 1.9 TDI PD 150hp??? http://****************.com/smile/emsmileo.gif
and what will bring the GTI??? it's expected the 1.8T, but isn't sure if will be a 150hp or 180hp.. probably 150hp, the Golf with 1.8T only it's available with 150 and now 180hp.


[Modified by Berto, 8:05 PM 8-9-2001]


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (alfafan)*

You posted before I finished writing http://****************.com/smile/emwink.gif
I think that that article isn't in the way...
First, that it's a fake pic, it's based in the picture that cames in the brochure of the Skoda Fabia, with changed headlights from a Lupo GTI and wheels also from the Lupo GTI...
1.6 101hp? not having the 1.4 16V 101HP..
1.6 turbo? It's new to me, here in europe nothing isn't heard...
2.0 it's big and wastes fuel also..
1.0 turbo? the manufacture of this engine would be expensive for the selling price of a 100hp car..


----------



## alfafan (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Berto)*

Yes that foto is a fake but the article it came from is real and had an interview with Herbert Demel about the Polo(PQ 24).
1.0 turbo already exists in Brazil with the Gol.110 hp it economizes like a 1 lter and performs like a 1.6.
They've been making their own motors for some VWs in Brazil for years which explains the different uses of engines.What makes this article relevant is that Brazil already exports the Golf and Jetta to North America so why not the Polo


[Modified by alfafan, 11:42 AM 8-9-2001]


----------



## Wu (Jan 21, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

They can keep the leather heated seats. I'd rip them out anyway for Sparcos.


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

*Brazil Models (alfafan)*

Interesting models the brazilian VW's...
yes, very interesting the 1.0 16V turbo.
I see the lightweight of some models like Gol, or the old Santana... they haven't to meet the european safety norms about crash tests..
The Gol/Parati it's like the mexican Ponny, not?
Looks to me like a Skoda Felicia ( http://www.skoda-auto.com/model/felicia/index.htm ) also the Felicia PickUp it's like the Saveiro, I think it's the same car with diferent headlights and interior..
















I allways thought the next smaller turbo should be a 1.4 turbo or similar.. not a 1.0 http://****************.com/smile/emsmile.gif but well, isn't bad, maybe in the future they put a turbo in the new 1.2 12V...
Looks like the 1.0 turbo it's an experiment, isn't known in Europe
Many thanks by the info 
It's a hope to wait new gasoline turbos, really there are only the 1.8T and the 2.7T in Europe...


[Modified by Berto, 12:39 AM 8-10-2001]


----------



## PlaneCrazy (Oct 10, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (CanuckPal)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think it would make a great addition to the lineup. With the next Golf going bigger, and the next Polo going bigger as well, I think it would be a viable entry in the market. As long as there is a GTI version. http://****************.com/smile/emsmile.gif [HR][/HR]​I would LOVE to have this car. Make mine a 3-cyl TDI please. Light as it is, with 75 hp it should provide adequate get-up-and-go, along with 70 mpg economy.
I have a Jetta TDI now but it mainly sees use as a second car as my wife has a minivan and we have 3 kids. Since I don't drive so many long trips anymore, the Polo would be the ideal fun commuter car for me.
From the photos it appears to have previously unheard of quality for an econobox.
It looks like a great car and would be the perfect car to fill in the bottom end of the VW lineup.


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (PlaneCrazy)*

hopefully I'll get the 2 door pics soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The US could see this car as a 2003 model, but that is simpy rumor and heresey. The GTI could make use of the all new VR4 engine that the W8 is based on, replacing the vernable 2.slo engine. A 150 hp VR4 GTI would be nice, but a 150 hp 1.8t would be that much better


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

"vernable 2.slo engine", are you refering to the 2.0 115hp or 16V 150hp? these aren't used here, only the 2.0 as basic/medium engine for the golf, or basic Golf 4Motion...
The current Polo GTI uses the 1.6 16V with variable timings 125hp.
I would like buy the 1.8T, a VR4? nice engine, but I prefer the 1.8T like the used now in the SEAT Ibiza... but if they want to show new engines this could be the model http://****************.com/smile/emsad.gif for example, the top power Golf, it's a 2.8 204hp, against the 210hp 1.8T of the Audi S3, I would prefer the 1.8T with KKK04 better than a 2.8... also with our fuel prices..
I want an 1.8T POLO GTI!!!!


----------



## bighen (Jan 28, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Berto)*

Well, what I´ve read it will come with the 180hp 1.8T here in Europe in spring/summer of 2002... I can´t wait... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Berto)*

quote:[HR][/HR]"vernable 2.slo engine", are you refering to the 2.0 115hp or 16V 150hp? these aren't used here, only the 2.0 as basic/medium engine for the golf, or basic Golf 4Motion...
The current Polo GTI uses the 1.6 16V with variable timings 125hp.
I would like buy the 1.8T, a VR4? nice engine, but I prefer the 1.8T like the used now in the SEAT Ibiza... but if they want to show new engines this could be the model http://****************.com/smile/emsad.gif for example, the top power Golf, it's a 2.8 204hp, against the 210hp 1.8T of the Audi S3, I would prefer the 1.8T with KKK04 better than a 2.8... also with our fuel prices..
I want an 1.8T POLO GTI!!!![HR][/HR]​I am talking about if the Polo came to the NA market. I'm pretty sure you will be able to get just about any 4 cycl in the new Polo in Europe.


----------



## ScrapinA2 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

YESDEFINITELY!!!!!!!!!!!
but I think that's a picture of a Lupo actually... Well I think so, cuz lupo's have the dual rounds and the polo's have single rectangularish ovalish something.....
but I'm probably wrong... cuz I live in the US and don't see too many of those http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emsad.gif


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (VWELiTeGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]YESDEFINITELY!!!!!!!!!!!
but I think that's a picture of a Lupo actually... Well I think so, cuz lupo's have the dual rounds and the polo's have single rectangularish ovalish something.....
but I'm probably wrong... cuz I live in the US and don't see too many of those http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emsad.gif [HR][/HR]​No, it's definately a Polo, as Lupos are much smaller, and only come with three doors, that is a snapshot of a five door car.


----------



## Surge (May 7, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (candyweißpassat)*

I definitely want a Polo. Especially if I can get a Polo GTI. I miss my Rabbit!!!!!!! (oops, Mk1 golf)


[Modified by Surge, 10:33 PM 8-21-2001]


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Surge)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I miss my Rabbit!!!!!!![HR][/HR]​Which one? http://****************.com/smile/emwink.gif


[Modified by candyweißpassat, 8:27 PM 8-27-2001]


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Surge)*

I was under the impression it was coming here in early 2003. I am seriously considering holding out for the POLO GTI even if it means having a 1.8T in it instead of a VR6. The only thing I don't like is the Honda-like guage "overhang". Other than that, I might seriously buy and mod one once my GTI is either paid off in a year and a half or sold?!


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (TeutonicVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was under the impression it was coming here in early 2003. I am seriously considering holding out for the POLO GTI *even if it means having a 1.8T in it instead of a VR6.* The only thing I don't like is the Honda-like guage "overhang". Other than that, I might seriously buy and mod one once my GTI is either paid off in a year and a half or sold?![HR][/HR]​Do you have something against the 1.8T?


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (candyweißpassat)*

I am not posting to start a war, but I love the VR6, that's why I bought 2. 
I hold to the old axiom that there is not replacement for displacement. I test drove a Cosmic Green 1.8T GTi with my girlfriend, I was pleasantly surprised but not like the first time I drove a VR6. I daily drive a well worked 1.8 16V and although its fast, it's still a 4 cylinder and I kept thinking the same thing about the 1.8T. That's my impression and opinion.


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (TeutonicVR6)*

I'll lay it out for you








The 1.8T is much more upgradeable than the VR6, for under $1000, you can bring it to 225 HP.


----------



## Passat_V6_4Motion (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (kerridwen)*

As a VW salesman in Mexico, I would like at most to see the new Polo instead of the terrible quality Pointer (Gol, Parati, Saveiro).....
I would like it to be built in Puebla, Mexico to be cheaper for north America...


----------



## retrohasen (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

It seems that VAG is trying very hard to move upscale to compete with MBZ and BMW, so why not bring over the Skoda's or the Seats. They are just rebadged VWs anyways. Based on VAG platforms, that is. Then VW can move upscale, and still keep some lower priced cars on the market without tarnishing its precious image.
Why they want to move upscale is beyond me, though. Isn't that what Audi is for?
I want a rebadged Polo, please.


[Modified by retrohasen, 6:39 PM 9-6-2001]


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (retrohasen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It seems that VAG is trying very hard to move upscale to compete with MBZ and BMW, so why not bring over the Skoda's or the Seats. They are just rebadged VWs anyways. Based on VAG platforms, that is. Then VW can move upscale, and still keep some lower priced cars on the market without tarnishing its precious image.
Why they want to move upscale is beyond me, though. *Isn't that what Audi is for?*
I want a rebadged Polo, please.

[Modified by retrohasen, 6:39 PM 9-6-2001][HR][/HR]​No, this is not what Audi is for. Whilst Audi is a member of VolkswagenAG, they are not necisarily the designated luxury marque. One might argue that Bugatti is. Others might argue that Bentley is. Some might say that Audi is. And some might say Volkswagen.


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

i dun't think americans like to drive cars as small as this...
see all the SUVs on the road????? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Polootje (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (BananaCo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i dun't think americans like to drive cars as small as this...
see all the SUVs on the road????? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​Says who??? Just let them adjust and you will see.......


----------



## Wu (Jan 21, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Polootje)*

I want:
Polo 5dr,
100HP TDI PD (the biggest we'll probably get),
all manual windows,
5-speed transmission,
15" steel wheels,
a/c, p/s, but no other luxury items (sunroof, climatron, etc.)
I'd pay $18k-22k for this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wu (Jan 21, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (BananaCo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i dun't think americans like to drive cars as small as this...
see all the SUVs on the road????? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​What are you talking about? Have you seen how big the New Minicooper is?


----------



## vwgolfer (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

Very nice! I like it, especially with the "cute" factor of the front-end styling. I like small cars, and absolutely love my A4 Golf. I went to Scotland with my parents in March, and our rental car turned out to be a Fiat Brava 1.2L. What a turd! So we took it back the next morning, hoping to get a Golf. No Golfs, but they DID have a SEAT Ibiza 1.4L, and we took it. A smaler car, and it was actually cheaper to rent than the Fiat, but a far better car in every other way. It is a Polo-based car, and it reminded me of driving a Rabbit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I would be interested in a Polo if VW ever _really_ brings them over. Is there any real possibility of gettng the Polo over here, or is it just wishful speculation?


----------



## alllrightly (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (vwgolfer)*

I think the Polo looks awesome! 
I'd **love** to get my hands on 2 door with a VR6 Seriously! I'm pretty sure I'd buy one, as long as the safety/crash tests are good. I like 2 doors, but the Bug is a little girly and the back half of the golf, although nice, doesn't really "do it" for me. The Polo, however, is just right for my styling tastes. The front kind of looks like a C230 hatch-back. Anyone else think so?
Does anyone think it will REALLY come over here?


----------



## Erynne936 (Sep 13, 2000)

if golf V is bigger http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif, polo would be awsome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sechsy (Jul 25, 2000)

*American Polo Engines*

Here would be my wishes/hopes for engines if they bring the Polo to the U.S.
Base: 1.6 FSI - 110 hp
Upgrade: 2.0 FSI - 145 hp
Diesel: 1.9 TDI - 90 hp
Top: 1.8T - 180 hp 
Naturally, I'd want the "top" engine!


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: American Polo Engines (sechsy)*


----------



## kgirlbug2k (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: American Polo Engines (130_R)*

this is the first i have seen of the polo. what a nice looking car, i would pick this in a heartbeat....


----------



## sechsy (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (alllrightly)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think the Polo looks awesome! 
I'd **love** to get my hands on 2 door with a VR6 Seriously! I'm pretty sure I'd buy one, as long as the safety/crash tests are good. I like 2 doors, but the Bug is a little girly and the back half of the golf, although nice, doesn't really "do it" for me. The Polo, however, is just right for my styling tastes. The front kind of looks like a C230 hatch-back. Anyone else think so?
Does anyone think it will REALLY come over here? [HR][/HR]​I seriously doubt that they'd stick a VR6 in the Polo from the factory. I'm as big a fan of the VR6 as anyone, but the engine's simply too big and heavy for the Polo. I think the 1.8T would be the most logical performance choice.


----------



## TomPolo (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (sechsy)*

A VR6 in a Polo, why not?
In Germany they put VR6's into allmost every VW, even Polo and even in a Lupo.
OK, jou will have to seriously upgrade brakes and suspension, and you'll have to put the battery in the back, but a Polo or Lupo VR6 is one hell of a machine.
Tune it to 350bhp and goodbye Vtec's...















There's even one for sale:
Colour: ferrari yellow, 2 car doors, anti-skid system, power steering, colour glass, sun-roof, sports seats Recaro A8 yellow/black, radio/cassette, styling package, aluminum tyres 7,5"x16 OZ rim (size 215/40-16), B&B special thread chassis "sports version"
B&B special reconstruction to total VR6 technology 2.8 TURBO,
about 257kW/350h.p. - engine torque about 450nm/2.600 r.p.m., 
0-100km/h - 5,62 sec., - 0-200km/h - 19,92, - Vmax 272km/h,
sports transmission with lamella barrier, roof spoiler etc. 

New price: DM 128.500.-
Retail price: DM 98.600.- 
Want it?: http://www.bb-automobiltechnik.de










[Modified by TomPolo, 11:54 AM 10-18-2001]


----------



## sechsy (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Polo*

quote:[HR][/HR]A VR6 in a Polo, why not?
In Germany they put VR6's into allmost every VW, even Polo and even in a Lupo.
OK, jou will have to seriously upgrade brakes and suspension, and you'll have to put the battery in the back, but a Polo or Lupo VR6 is one hell of a machine.
Tune it to 350bhp and goodbye Vtec's...















[HR][/HR]​Sure, there are "Tuner" Polos with VR6s, but all I'm saying is that I don't think VW would build a factory Polo with the VR6. I'd personally love to see one, but I'm not holding my breath. We shall see.


----------



## zukiphile (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Polo (sechsy)*

Has anyone put the VR6 in the back as in the clio?


----------



## TomPolo (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Polo in the back*

Hmm, don't think so.
I know Dubsport has a Golf mk. 3 with 2 VR6 engines (so one in front and one in the back), and there is some kind of projekt Seat Leon with it's engine in the back, but a Polo, no don't think so.
Why shouldn't it be in the front? I've heard the Clio handles like crap, no weight in the front... But it still is a nice looking machine, no doubt.


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Polo in the back (TomPolo)*

i do know of a MK1 roadster with a VR6 in the back


----------



## JettaZA (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: American Polo Engines (kgirlbug2k)*

The Polo is coming to South Africa in 2002, hope you guys in the America s get it soon. Make a change from the SUVs' that are sooo popular there. Altho' I would not bet coming off better in a collision with a Lincoln Navigator or its' ilk.


----------



## trevorrr (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Wu)*

I think VWoA will be watching Mini Cooper sales closely as they decide whether or not to bring the Polo.


----------



## Eric O (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (trevorrr)*

I had heard of a Polo but didn't know anything about it. When I saw the pix of the new Polo, I was very impressed. It looks like a very fun and sensible commuter car - I hope VW brings it to the US!


----------



## GOL (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Eric O)*

I've read here some talk about the Gol (Pointer in Mexico). As a car that I love, I would like to tell a little about it for those who don't know. In the 70s and 80s, importing a car was almost impossible in Brazil, and VW decided to create a cheap car based on the Audi 50 and the German Polo. The Gol was born in 1980. It has had 3 generations so far ( actually the third generation is more of a facelift. About the 1.0 thing, Brazil is probably the most advanced country in 1.0 engines, cause there are less taxes on 1.0 engines so that cars can become less expensive. Manufacturers fight between each other to see who has the strongest 1.0 engine. VW for now has the lead, the strongest aspirated 1.0 16V (76ps) and the 1.0 16 V Turbo(112ps vs the 111,5 of the 2.0). The turbo was created so that they could have a superior performance car with the low taxes. The Gol is the best selling car in Brazil, eventhough it has an old platform. The fox is basically a first generation Gol, but with a sedan body. Due to the severe import laws of the past, Volkswagen has developed interesting cars in Brazil including the Gol, Parati, Saveiro, Santana and the SP2 air engine coupe.
Here's a GOL GTI 2.0 16V (145,5ps) http://www.geocities.com/abcde1701/GOLGTI011.jpg 
And the 1.0 16V Turbo(112ps)(nevermind the poor quality pic) http://www.geocities.com/abcde1701/tetare.jpg


----------



## carbonVR6 (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (GOL)*

the new polo is very smooth looking. I can only hope that VWoA doesn't screw us over again not give us the polo. And if it does come out here with a 1.8T, it'll be in my garage right next to my VR6. I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## aestheticculture (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (VWELiTeGTi)*

Why did VW make the Golf way too expensive and way too big? I think they are a beautiful cars but just not my style. I have been a fan of VW products ever since i was 16. My first car was a 76 carb 2dr yellow rabbit. It was awsome. Something about it made me decide to stick with VW forever. Now I'm beggining to wonder. Even though I have an okay rabbit gt. i would like to own a new version of a VW product. There is nothing i can afford, nor would really like. I simply find them too expensive and way too big. The Polo would help me once again ponder the idea of owning a new VW again. If not the closest ideal car that comes to mind is the new honda civic si. It too comes with a fuba. Ever see it? It does look good


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (aestheticculture)*

I love it, but I think the rims are too big
if I got one...
13x8s... right away...
Brakes too big???
slap on some 9.4" vented front and rear...
convert it to 4 lug and be on my way...


----------



## speedR (Jan 23, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (bighen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, what I´ve read it will come with the 180hp 1.8T here in Europe in spring/summer of 2002... I can´t wait... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​OH man!!! 180 hp in a sub 2500 pound car screams for FUN!!! If this car came to North America, I'd seriously get this car in a second no questions asked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GOL (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Chapel)*

I read yesterday on a car magazine, that the new Polo will be manufactured South Africa, China, Spain, Slovakia and Brazil. It's hard to know if it will hit the US. There are some models manufactured in Brazil that are imported by Mexico, I see no reason why it can't get to the US.


----------



## opusdestructo (Feb 8, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (GOL)*

If VWoA brings over a polo, i would be interested if they offer one with: Inexpensive base model interior trim equiped with a manual transmission and a 1.8T. ALTHOUGHT PRICE IS AN ISSUE. I WOULD EXPECT IT TO COST SIMILAR TO OTHER SMALL CARS
thats what i would like to see.


[Modified by opusdestructo, 12:06 PM 12-15-2001]


----------



## oRz-Motorsport (Nov 25, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (VWELiTeGTi)*

I hope they bring in the Lupo and the new Polo.
Maybe it's just me but I love little compact cars.
The other car I want to see for sale at the local dealer is the V5 turbo or V6 Golf GTI 4Motion with 6speed. (I think I would sell my G40 to get one!)
Well, I go back to sleep and dream...The American Dream...









[Modified by oRz-Motorsport, 12:31 AM 12-18-2001]


[Modified by oRz-Motorsport, 12:49 AM 12-18-2001]


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (oRz-Motorsport)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I hope they bring in the Lupo and the new Polo.
Maybe it's just me but I love little compact cars.
The other car I want to see for sale at the local dealer is the V5 turbo or V6 Golf GTI 4Motion with 6speed. (I think I would sell my G40 to get one!)
Well, I go back to sleep and dream...The American Dream...









[Modified by oRz-Motorsport, 12:31 AM 12-18-2001]

[Modified by oRz-Motorsport, 12:49 AM 12-18-2001][HR][/HR]​Dude, how did you get your Polo?


----------



## oRz-Motorsport (Nov 25, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (candyweißpassat)*

Dude, how did you get your Polo? 
_______

Well, I took it with me when I moved here from Germany in '97. 
Got into a huge run-arround with the EPA, DOT, VW, US-Customs and the Insurance Company. 
I'm also doing the 'run' now for a Rallye Golf.


----------



## oRz-Motorsport (Nov 25, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (opusdestructo)*

Hey everybody, guess what...
A friend in Tampa told me that VWoa has a green Polo in the Test Facility.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There is a Golf GTI-4motion as well as a Lupo.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I just hope they get everything tested to total satisfaction!


----------



## marsrocco (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (oRz-Motorsport)*

I read some where here on the vortex that VWoA reads these forums to find out what we think 
I hope they are listening 
I worked for a dealer here in Utah as a mechanic . Ive been aVW tech for around 6 years at a dealership level and Ive been working on VWs for over 12 years my first was a 78 2door rabbit I loved it revd the snot out of it and drove it in to the ground this is the car that sold me on VW ever since I have wanted a new small VW 
Ive had more than 12 VWs and am still going 
I want my POLO
all ive seen VW do is fatten up there cars making almost suburban sized 
I want a polo and if VW does not bring the new POLO over I promise to VW I will never ever buy one of there fat over weight cars ever
I am young enough to be on this rock long enough to buy plenty of cars through out my life and if VWoA does not listen to the new generation of buyers and not the ones that will be 6 feet under shortly they will isolate them selfs for everin my mind 
I am sadend by the way the NA market has been poorly treated by VWAG we are the largest consumers on the planet , we spend more money on imported products then any one and we cant have a POLO 
shame on VWAG they dont deserve my hard earned money 
and there are plenty of other cars to buy 
so sad,very sad


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (oRz-Motorsport)*

Polo GTI w/ new 16V 2.0T engine that would be sick!


----------



## Juan Ra (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

But please make it german, not from Brazil!!!!


----------



## jon leggett (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Juan Ra)*

hi every body,im jon from england and i just thought you might like to see my polo gti!
















i dont know if you got these in the states at all?in my opinion the new polo looks like its getting too big as its bigger than mine,and mines about the same dimensions as a mk1 golf!as you can see my car has BBS RS split rims and is lowered using Weitec coilovers.it also has hella clear rear lamps and plenty of thumping stereo.


----------



## dr. locktopus (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (jon leggett)*

good lord thats a beautiful Polo...that Polo and the model before it (94-99 i believe) are the nicest polos..i also like the mk3 polo.
Jon, we never got the polo in north america. But if we did, it would be the only new dub I would buy (or a lupo







)
I dont really like the new polo, you can tell they took styling cues from the lupo, but it looks a little fat.


----------



## v b chil-n (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

if they do bring it over (I wish they did)
they need a bigger engine
honda is bring back the civic SI with a 200+hp motor
and its about the size of the polo
what are we to do with a 100hp


----------



## jon leggett (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (v b chil-n)*

the mk5 polo gti has 125bhp,i know its not 200 but if they put the 1.8t in it,it should fly!!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (jon leggett)*

when is it coming over the the states?


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (v b chil-n)*

quote:[HR][/HR]if they do bring it over (I wish they did)
they need a bigger engine
honda is bring back the civic SI with a 200+hp motor
and its about the size of the polo
what are we to do with a 100hp [HR][/HR]​The Civic Si-R will have 160 hp and not 200hp.
Plus, the Civic is bigger than a Golf, nevermind the Polo.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Hajduk)*

Only a couple more weeks now...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
And this topic will be 6 months old...


----------



## kvalheimracing (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

Drove this New Polo yesterday... I Works fine and have a POWERFUL 100 HK TDI!!


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

Dear VWoA,
Please bring the new Polo to the USA. This car has the potential of bringing a whole new customer base to the VW family. Of course, that entry level customer would likely purchase another more upmarket VW product(s) in the future. 
Since the demise of the MKI (Rabbit) and the Fox, VW has needed a affordable entry level product in the U.S. that will showcase VW's excellence in engineering to new buyers. Additionally, if you were to bring GTI editions to the US you may lure back some of your old customers who left the brand because the core values that made a VW have faded over time, and this model would revive that image in peoples minds. A TDI with the new direct injection 130hp engine would really get 
VW noticed in the US automotive press. I hope the auto industry will press the oil companies for the low sulfur diesel fuel so that in a couple of years you could bring this engine to the US market. I for one would gladly buy the 130 HP TDI in a Polo, as I will be in the market for a new car in the next two years. 
In the coming years VW has the chance to become an even greater success with its solid product line. I believe the new Chairman at VoA, Herr Piechstreider can 
realize this potential as he did with BMW in the past. 
Good luck, and best wishes from a loyal customer.
[Modified by golf strom, 2:36 AM 1-15-2002]

[Modified by golf strom, 2:55 AM 1-15-2002]

[Modified by golf strom, 2:55 AM 1-15-2002]


[Modified by golf strom, 2:59 AM 1-15-2002]


----------



## kwhiner (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

A little late to the thread, but I have to agree with the majority. VAG/VWOA bring on the POLO. Sounds like a much better idea than bringing in the Audi A3 I've heard rumor of.
WU:
I'm with you sounds like a great combo. That from what I understand would be a modern version of the A2 Golf with a 100PD motor, sounds great to me.


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (kwhiner)*

Its funny cause some people here are talking about how well the polo would fit in the small economy car market and others are talking about performance issues ...
If the polo ever comes to the US (cause I'm sure it won't because Americans like big BIG trucks that sucks gas) it won't have a 1.8T. For the best, its gonna be something like a 1.6 16V or a 2.0L ...


----------



## Spanky-NY (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

I want one







TTT


----------



## benares (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Spanky-NY)*

The Polo will *NEVER* be sold in the United States. VW wants to compete with Mercedes Benz, not Hyundai and Kia. Fortunately, there are companies like BMW who will help us with our small car cravings with the Mini-Cooper, a car that will crucify the Polo on every level.


----------



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (benares)*

That it's false, I was thinking about buying the new Mini Cooper S (1.6 turbo BMW-Chrysler), but when I saw in person the cheap plastics inside, the tiny trunk (exactly the half of the Polo's), the bad adjustments... and also saw the new Polo, comparing them in person, the Polo has higher quality...
Now I'm waiting for the new Polo GTI
The Polo has all the good things that the mini not, more internal space for the external size, the Mini isn't small as the old one, but yes inside...
The Mini has only 1.6 90hp, 1.6 115 and the 1.6 160, but the Polo from 1.2 3cyl. 65hp passing by the TDI PD 1.4 (75hp), TDI PD 1.9 (VAG engines from 100 to 150hp), very low consupmtion, or the next to be put in the Polo (the 1.8T from 150 to 225 if they or you want)
Polos with 100hp engines or above have ESP as stock equipment, lower models as option, Mini hasn't any option for that... Mini only has ASR
The Mini it's only a caprice car, not better car, that's the strategy BMW plays..
Also, didn't you heard about the 1st factory recall for the minis? they were designed in the way sometimes when you are going to insert the petrol pump gun, it may produce a spark of static electricity and burn fuel and or fuel gas..


[Modified by Berto, 12:40 AM 2-8-2002]


----------



## A1speedracer (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

I would love to have that car!
Polo's are fuuun!


----------



## v b chil-n (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (benares)*

they don't have to compete with benz 
why bother when you have so many names behind you


----------



## depresion (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Berto)*

There's not going to be a turbo Mini it's a supercharger. (like the G40) So far the only officially announced engines for the Mk6 Polo are the 1.2 & 1.4 petrol, the 1.4 & 1.9 TDIs and an SDI, there should be a 1.6 GTI later this year but it's not yet available. The 1.8T is currently only a rumour. Iv unfortunately not had the chance to drive the new polo but from those that have it's very like the Fabia and I have driven that and it wasn't a fun car to drive so if that's what you are after then the mini is a much better bet (sad to say as I love my polo). The interior of the new polo feels solid but it's far to square and very dull, combine that with the fact that there seems to be less room in the front than in the Mk4 (I haven't driven on but I had a good sit in one recently on holiday), TBH I like the looks of the car but I'd take a Lupo or Fabia over it any day. 
But in a recent crunch my father had just such a dilemma and went with the Mini Cooper and it's defiantly a better drive than any of the current VW range that Iv tried. One of the biggest selling points for the mini is that the first 5 years worth of servicing costs just £100 if VW had that offer on the Lupo who knows the outcome may have been different.


----------



## depresion (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (depresion)*

Took one for a short test drive today (1.4 thi) and the drive is much like the Fabia the dealer was talking of the GTI being out in 18 mounths (probably with the 1.8 20VT 180 PS but that's not final) also due out at the same time is the 1.9 TDI PD 130PS maybe these cooking models will be a bit more involving to drive. But this dose mean a long wait when you could have a Cooper S tuned by J Cooper garages with the fun side of 200PS on tap by the end of the year. 
The VW dealer seems to be a real enthusiast and that's a nice rarety these days, he has a mint condition Mk1 golf GTI. But here is some news that may realy pickup your ears he has heard rumors of VW fiting a little engine that some of you may have heard of, the new 24V 2.8L V6 (the engine that replaced the VR6) along with the 4 motion system.


----------



## union Jack (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (depresion)*

I took a Polo 1.4TDI PD Sport model for a test drive last weekend. Heres my verdict
Pretty damn good car to drive, although they seriously need to add some soundproofing. I like TDIs but this one is LOUD! Noise aside, the 1.4TDI (3 pot 75hp) makes the Polo a pretty punchy car to drive with bags of torque. However, the torque only appears at around 2400rpm when the turbo spools up, below the turbo, well, its a 1.4 diesel.. zero power. Its easy enough to keep the rpm up until you hit a hill with England's wonderful 'trafic calming' speed bumps on em! First gear all the way... In short, the 1.4tdi was ok. But.. hmmm

As for handling, the Sport model sits a bit lower than its more gentle siblings and the handling is superb. Unlike most rival cars in its class, it also felt very spacious and build quality was extremely good, although the centre of the dashboard was a bit angular & ugly compared to the nicely sculpted aluminium setup in the Bora. Seats were the usual VW standard. Firm but very supportive.
The guy at the dealer has me on file as wanting to test the 1.9 TDI PD (100hp) when it arrives in the showroom. I have reservations however as to how loud again this car will be. 
Great car, but in this day and age, a diesel like the 1.4 should really NOT be that loud! Especially at the price premium they charge over the equivalent petrol engine. I got back in my 2.0 Bora and started it up. Relative silence.. joy!
Overall though, I'd be very tempted by the Polo, but I'm going to wait until they release it with some proper serious firepower behind the grille!!
I think however if they had a nice Bora Sport TDI 130 or 1.8T parked up nearby, I'd be more inclined to go with that..


----------



## union Jack (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (benares)*

>> VW wants to compete with Mercedes Benz, not Hyundai and Kia
I can assure you that the same applies in England and Europe. However, we have the Polo.. and the Lupo.
These 2 cars are rarely compared to their budget rivals in the same sentence. The Polo's natural 'enemies' are the Ford Fiesta, the Vauxhall (GM) Corsa and more recently Toyota's excellent Yaris (like a Toyota Echo, minus the sedan trunk and plus much better looks!)
The Polo, Fiesta and Yaris cost considerably more than the budget makes. While they may not offer much more in the way of equipment, they do offer considerably better packages overall interms of build quality, driveability and engine technology. The Polo and Yaris in particular have extremely good residual values on trade in and are very desireable cars, particularly for urban driving. Our city roads are a legacy from years gone by and don't have the superb and sensible layouts of the USA cities! A small car is good here!
VW trades on the strength of its badge and the image that goes with it here. As do Ford and Toyota. The size of the car does not matter as long as the construction, style and overall package deliver a healthy smile to the driver!
Mind.. in saying that. I was in the USA last year. We hired a Neon. Its bigger than my own Bora but we still felt mighty >small< driving around. You guys just revel in MASSIVE cars!!


----------



## depresion (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (union Jack)*

I'd be saying that the new polo will be compeating with the new Corola and not the Yaris now. I have to agree about that dash looks rather audi to me, and that's ok in a big car but it's just not quite right. The Mk5 dash is much better IMO. It's interesting the way that the Mk5 has an angular outside and a rounded interiour and the Mk6 is the other way round. Did you notice that the door cards are diferent. Seems odd.


----------



## union Jack (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (depresion)*

Dealership invited me back to testdrive a Polo TDI 100 Sport on Sunday. I'll keep you posted as to what I think. *hopefully* it will be quieter. The dealership assures me it is. But then again, they'll say anything to get you to their showroom








Whats a Door Card?


----------



## depresion (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (union Jack)*

The trim on the inside (normaly made of the same cardbord as the dash with a plasic coating) it has the handels on and the buttons for the windows. First noticed it when I popped into a dealership on holiday (yes I wen't rond the VW dealers on holiday got a problem with that







) but it was ofcorse the opisit way round on a left hooker.


----------



## union Jack (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (depresion)*

Just got back from the stealership having driven a Polo Sport 1.9 TDI (100hp)
Very impressed!
Unlike the 1.4TDI, this one was a lot quieter. Sounded pretty much how the 1.9TDIs sound in, say a Golf. Even when the engine was revved hard, it didn't end up being loud, whereas the 1.4 was loud at all rpm!
Anyway, took it out onto the road and plopped my foot straight down. 1st gear is perhaps a little short and it redlined very early, but 2nd and 3rd were brilliant. Barrel loads of torque, and plenty acceleration on tap!
The car seems to suit this engine very well. I looked on Upsolute's webpage and noticed they do a chip for it, pushes the power up to 133hp. Thats gotta be good!


----------



## Vwtuner13 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​Just imagine dropping a 180 hp 1.8T on this baby....ohhh....the possibilities.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## depresion (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Vwtuner13)*

I'll wait for the V6. But an RS4 transplant would turn my head.


----------



## A1speedracer (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Vwtuner13)*

Are they convinced yet?
I mean...192 votes?
Do we need more?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (A1speedracer)*

Update: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=264446


----------



## VW Jetta GLS (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

I have a big poster (from an ad in a Geman car magazine over Christmas) in my cube at work with the new Polo, saying something like "not easily intimidated". A number of people have come by and were asking when this car is going to come... So I think VWoA might want to consider this and start the procedures... I think it might be a good idea... After all, the new Polo is about the size of an A2 Golf!


----------



## Spanky-NY (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (VW Jetta GLS)*

I need one







^


----------



## maf (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Spanky-NY)*

I'll take one please! 
Why can't we have a small, affordable and well built/finished car...please bring it here...


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (maf)*

no. given VW's bad rep in reliability, and VW's recent lack of driver involvoment in their models (namely the new golf gti, etc), why would people just get a mini cooper S instead?


----------



## VWannabe (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (BananaCo)*

Is this the Polo you guys are so exited about? I think it's ok, but the front end looks kinda dull.>>>>>>>Link: http://vw.com.ve/index_polo.html


----------



## Msquared (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (VWannabe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is this the Polo you guys are so exited about? I think it's ok, but the front end looks kinda dull.>>>>>>>Link: http://vw.com.ve/index_polo.html 
[HR][/HR]​no - that's not the one, that link referres to the old bodystyle.
try here:
http://www.polo.de 
~Malcolm Mikkelsen


----------



## hitupWS (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Msquared)*

It would be cool if they brought this over. They should just put in the 16v 2.0 to keep it NA. Thats supposed to have enough power for a car that size.


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Clone_number2)*

I agree with those who want to see an optional base model w/o the fancy stuff.
If the Polos ever make it to our shores, I'll think about grabbing one instead of a new Mini Cooper.


----------



## hitupWS (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Malone)*

bring the polo with a fun engine!!!!!!!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

how many votes did it take to get the new GTI 337 over here?


----------



## AtariMasta (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

looks like a civic. I like those headlights though.


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (AtariMasta)*

VW is seriously considering bringing the Polo here. I know because I was invited to evaluate the Polo this past weekend (at the Pomona Fairplex). I saw three versions of the car: a four-door hatchback, a two-door hatchback, and a four-door sedan. I think the hatchbacks looked great, but the sedan was sort of lumpy. The exterior size is not all that smaller than a Golf which they had on hand for comparison, as well as 6 other competitors (Civic, Corolla, Protege, Focus, Echo, Accent). The interior was quite roomy actually, probably no smaller than the Golf.
And the quality of the interior materials is easily one notch up on the Golf. The best part: the MSRP will be under $15K! They asked me which car out of the 8 I liked the best and of course I said the Polo! Bring it over, VWoA!


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (W8)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hitupWS (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Hajduk)*

i wanna drive a polo gti!!!!


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (W8)*

Hey, how'd _you_ get invited?! They didn't ask me to come. j/k At least you picked the right car. Did you drop any hints or here anything about the possibility of a GTI?


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (W8)*

Hey, how 'd you get invited to judge the Polo? They didn't ask me! j/k! At least you picked the right car. Did you drop any hints or hear anything out a Polo GTI?


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (VW KEVIN G)*

Let's get VWoA to bring ANY Polo over before we even think about the GTI. If you want to do something about it, email VW through their website and tell them to bring the Polo over -- that should get their attention.


----------



## carbonVR6 (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (W8)*

I really hope they bring the polo stateside. Seeing the new pics of it make me jealous of our euro bros. Any info on the possible engines. Maybe a 1.8t......I know wishful thinking.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Patrick


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: Brazil Models (Berto)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Interesting models the brazilian VW's...
yes, very interesting the 1.0 16V turbo.
I see the lightweight of some models like Gol, or the old Santana... they haven't to meet the european safety norms about crash tests..
[HR][/HR]​A form of the Gol was sold here (USA) as the VW FOX (1986-1993)


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (W8)*

quote:[HR][/HR]They asked me which car out of the 8 I liked the best and of course I said the Polo! Bring it over, VWoA!
[HR][/HR]​Bring it on!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hitupWS (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Mash)*

polo + tdi = mmmmmmmm!!!!!
i should have thought that a long time ago!


----------



## nynoah (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (hitupWS)*

I hope VW listens to all the people that are buying they cars too because they have left out a segment that they could make money on with the Polo or even a Lupo. Will they listen sometimes I really wonder who is in charge and what they are thinking? 
Vw is moving up scale in quality. That is seen by all. But they are leaving behind they're roots of small fun economical cars. This is bad, because that is what allot of die hard VW people want. Small, economical, entry leval, affordable, fun to drive, GTI spirited (golf1gti). These are the things they are loosing touch with and I think that it will hurt them in the long run. I comend VW for its pionering with its new large scale cars, but do trade them off for nothing on the lower end.
What do I want to see and BUY is a POLO GTI
Why - its small, light, fun. The new GOLF GTI's are not. The best all around fun car that I ever driven (when I lived in Germany) was a POLO G40. 
I know that in america everything has to be bigger, but I think that VW could go with smaller and have a winner.
I know if so many people in city's that would kill to have a small car that is fun to drive. Small cars make city live so much more liveable (parking and what not). I know so many people that drive ford festivas still because they can not find anything esle that size. VW that is your new US niche.
SO Import is please and make a GTI version for all us that still dream of the good old days before the Golf became a porker.
one mans rant is over


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: Brazil Models (Mash)*

quote:[HR][/HR]A form of the Gol was sold here (USA) as the VW FOX (1986-1993)
[HR][/HR]​A friend of mine has a Fox (can't remember what year) that has a Polo badge on the rear.
Add mine to to voices that would buy this car in a minute, especially if it came in a nice but not "over equipped" model (read w/ac but w/o power windows, power everything else). Oh, and make it a TDI while yer at it.


----------



## hitupWS (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Brazil Models (KeithVH)*

249 votes for yes! did they bring it yet???


[Modified by hitupWS, 1:47 PM 4-30-2002]


----------



## carbonVR6 (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: polo (hitupWS)*

Nope.....I emailed VWoA and they said the polo would be a no show for the US lineup.....mayber when they realize other manufacturers are stealing the VW's fast hatch (i.e.--matrix, focuz...etc. "they're all golfs"), then maybe they'll come to their sense's and give us a decently priced and sized hatch.....oh well...i guess i can just rant for now...


----------



## BlacKDragoN (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: polo (carbonVR6)*

This is bad, I wish I had one parked in front of my house


----------



## Habs (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: polo (BlacKDragoN)*

I want one!!!!!
Why we are the only place on earth where we cannot buy little and fun car, why???








VW don't even try to sell it and they think it's not gonna work.... this is crap.
If I remember, the FOX were selling pretty well in Québec province. They were pretty affordable.... So a POLO would sell like hotcake....
"VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA" ARE YOU LISTENING!!!! WE WANT LUPO AND POLO.... WE DON'T CARE ABOUT PHEATON AND TOUAREG... WE WANT GOOD AND AFFORDABLE CAR WITH LOW FUEL CONSUMPTION. PERIOD.


----------



## radgolf (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: polo (Habs)*

I just saw this thread and I don't know if it's been posted already, but if the Polo comes out in the U.S., I want one that looks like this:
















If they bring it over, they should give it the 1.8T and 4-Motion. This would kill the competition!


----------



## luisgp (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (MB300E87)*

The Pointer is not the Polo, but the brazilian Gol. It weights under a ton and is offered in GTI form with a 125 hp 2L Sweeeet!
Luis


----------



## nynoah (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (luisgp)*

Ok to all. The Fox was a terrible car. It was not a polo at all. I never saw the fox any where in Europe. They were mexican market cars that VWoA imported to the states. The polo's of that time range are totally different. Smaller light and BETTER built. The car above (Blue Colored) is not a polo for the public it is a Rally car. It will never see the light of day in the US as a street car. But a Normal Polo will. There is a TDI version available in Britan and the Germany. Funny thing is it has the most HP. There is a possiblity of getting them to put one of the 1.6 or 1.8 16V NA into the cars for the US market only. A 1.8T I wish, but marketing rules (what Crap) dictate that this motor is for the upper level cars. SO you will never see it in a Polo. Who would spend the extra money on a Golf 1.8T if they could spend less and get more fun in Polo. SO forget about the 1.8t. Now if you can get a polo to the states it is very easy to put a 1.8t into one. I have VR6 in them too. Granted they turn into front heavy horribly handling cars. BUT will make you smile from ear to ear.
Any way
BRING ME A POLO or LUPO GTI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Noah


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (nynoah)*

What can we do to make VWoA listen to us ? really ? 
Should we boycott the dealers ? Those that want to buy a new VW should say to the dealers "I want a Polo or else you lose a client". And for those that already have a VW, boycott VW services ...
How about starting a "real" petition ?? I could make a simple web site with a form (where you would enter name, email, comment) ... And then, we could send this to VWoA AND to VW AG ...



[Modified by QC-Wolfsburg89, 11:18 AM 5-5-2002]


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: polo (Habs)*

Absolutely Habs-
VWoA ( run by Americans) is a incompetent group of fools. Why the manufacturer (VW AG) continues to allow them to ruin VW's reputation in N. America is anyones guess. There is no excuse as to why the Polo should not be sold here in NA. Of course you would have to have proper marketing (which VWoA never has understood) and a good dealer base or manufacturer owned outlets to support an expanded offerings 130 , 150 TDI 4cyl. In addition TDI 6. 
Simply put the manufacturer should end its contract with VWoA and set up the organzation like it is in Germany. VWoA= excuses, excuses.
PS. Canadiens over the Canes in seven!!!
Bill


[Modified by golf strom, 5:47 PM 5-5-2002]


----------



## nynoah (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: polo (golf strom)*

I agree with strom. There is so much stuff in germany that would sell here. VWoA have no clue how to run a company. They seem like they run the company like they are on qualudes. "WHOW man that is cool, maybe we should get that, nah I can't move, I'm too stoned, maybee we can sit here and do nothing" They are like a parody of Cheech and Chong, except they sell cars. They seen like they think like GM. They have no vision and just plod allong selling borring things. I know allot of people would kill to get a POLO GTI. Also allot of girls and college kids that would drive normal ones. VWoA thinks to much like an american car maker. Bigger is not always better. Personally I think that the POLO would sell better than a SUV or any other bigger car. BUT VWoA has no vision beyond their nose so they will never see it.
Noah
P.S. 
I am going into International Business Managment. I hope someday to run VWoA. I have vision and would know what to do.
Bis Spaeter


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: polo (nynoah)*

Having worked at manufacturer and retail levels of the auto industry, in Europe and North America, I can tell that all of this seems simpler to many of us than it really is. Being an enthusiast myself, the frustration of limited product availability in North America is a reality for me, but it is also reality. The issues are not simple, but economics are really the major force in determining what we get or don't get here. If there was hard data to warrant the presence of a certain product in the marketplace and give it sufficient volume to make it profitable for VWoA and the dealer body after all the costs involved it would likely happen. Give it a year or two, I expect to see the Polo in North America.
Of course, sometimes one has to make decisions based on hunches as opposed to hard data, and that is where you get involved in taking risks. Automakers don't like taking risks, although this could lead to being an innovator and a leader in the marketplace, it could also do the opposite.
quote:[HR][/HR]I agree with strom. There is so much stuff in germany that would sell here. VWoA have no clue how to run a company. They seem like they run the company like they are on qualudes. "WHOW man that is cool, maybe we should get that, nah I can't move, I'm too stoned, maybee we can sit here and do nothing" They are like a parody of Cheech and Chong, except they sell cars. They seen like they think like GM. They have no vision and just plod allong selling borring things. I know allot of people would kill to get a POLO GTI. Also allot of girls and college kids that would drive normal ones. VWoA thinks to much like an american car maker. Bigger is not always better. Personally I think that the POLO would sell better than a SUV or any other bigger car. BUT VWoA has no vision beyond their nose so they will never see it.
Noah
P.S. 
I am going into International Business Managment. I hope someday to run VWoA. I have vision and would know what to do.
Bis Spaeter







[HR][/HR]​


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: polo (Jouko Haapanen)*

I'm currently building a website for an official "petition", concerning the Polo. For the moment, there are 6 fields to fill : name, age, email, country, state, current car, comments... The website will be bilingual (I speak french, remember







) but I would also like to include spanish (if someone could help).
I'm open for opinions...


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: polo (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

as long as it has the W8 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

muhahaha


----------



## cOz's GTI (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: polo (s3GTI)*

For all who wonder why we dont get cool oil burners,,,our diesel fuel sucks in North America. It would break the cool oil burners. So lay off VW, and get on the politicians who cater to the special interest groups.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: polo (cOz's GTI)*

cOz's GTI:
We will see cleaned up diesel fuel here in the USA and Canada? around the yr 2005.
We will see if the excuse of poor quality diesel goes away concerning the higher power TDI 4 and 6. Of course the Polo issue does not solely rest with the diesel fuel issue. I remain convinced that VWoA= incompetence and excuses.


----------



## FriendlyGhost (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: polo (nynoah)*

Please VW please!!!! I want one soooooo bad.


----------



## N.E.R.D. (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: polo (s3GTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]as long as it has the W8 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

muhahaha[HR][/HR]​I would settle for a 1.8t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbonVR6 (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: polo (N.E.R.D.)*

i second that......how about the future 2.0t


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: polo (N.E.R.D.)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I would settle for a 1.8t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​That would obviously be in your dreams... If the Polo ever comes to North America, there won't be any 1.8T options...


----------



## VW Jetta GLS (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (ScrapinA2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]YESDEFINITELY!!!!!!!!!!!
but I think that's a picture of a Lupo actually... Well I think so, cuz lupo's have the dual rounds and the polo's have single rectangularish ovalish something.....
but I'm probably wrong... cuz I live in the US and don't see too many of those http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://****************.com/smile/emsad.gif" BORDER="0"> [HR][/HR]​This is the new Polo and it says so on the license plate...


----------



## VW Jetta GLS (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (v b chil-n)*

quote:[HR][/HR]if they do bring it over (I wish they did)
they need a bigger engine
honda is bring back the civic SI with a 200+hp motor
and its about the size of the polo
what are we to do with a 100hp [HR][/HR]​Which Civic? The new Civic is almost a foot longer (actually 10") than the Golf. The new Polo is almost the size of the A2 Golf but not quite. How can you totally diss a Polo with a 100hp engine if you have never driven one? And when did Honda announce the 200+hp SI?


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (VW Jetta GLS)*

I've driven the new 100hp 1.4 Polo....the car is peppy and fun to drive, good for a 10 sec. 0-60 run. I would think that the upcoming Polo GTI will be good for 120-130 hp and that is enough to put a grin on my face. The hot hatches aren't all about absolute numbers, the fun quotient has to be built into the car.
Of the present neu-Polo models, the 100hp TDI would be my choice....


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Jouko Haapanen)*

I Invite everyone to sign the Polo petition !!
www.likuid.net !!


----------



## Feichter (Jul 9, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (QC-Wolfsburg89)*

Dude...I tried the polo petition, but when I hit submit...it says it can't ifnd the website specified, or there is no response...I do wanna sign it though!!
-Matt.


----------



## QC-Wolfsburg89 (Feb 22, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Feichter)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Dude...I tried the polo petition, but when I hit submit...it says it can't ifnd the website specified, or there is no response...I do wanna sign it though!!
-Matt.[HR][/HR]​are you using netscape ? If not, did you try to submit more than once ? Maybe my computer was unreachable at some time yesterday (because of my provider)...


----------



## speedR (Jan 23, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

Repeat


[Modified by speedR, 6:29 PM 5-19-2002]


----------



## speedR (Jan 23, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (LostBoyScout)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've actually been looking into bringing over my own '92 G40 Polo.. but it would be harder to register. mk2 Polos are fully registerable in BC if you get it here.. [HR][/HR]​actually when I was over in europe 4 years ago I rode in a G40. The handling on the car is simply amazing and the power delivery is great.


----------



## blackpologti (May 19, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (speedR)*

Hello peops. Tas here from the uk too. (ello jon, nice meeting ya in here!! Lol).
I thought id show u my black polo gti with H&r Coilovers and a bit of smoothing.
























Tas


[Modified by blackpologti, 2:00 PM 5-21-2002]


----------



## mole (May 19, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (blackpologti)*

Here's a few pics of my new Polo.
No pics of the front yet 'cos I cudn't get far enuff away and I couldn't be bothered to reverse in.
























Many mods to come!
Alloys, Caractere Body Kit, Tinted Windows, Phat ICE install....








Cheers, Mole


----------



## Roobster (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (mole)*

Great car !!! But get Alloys fast







. Do you already have an idea which ones in what size?? 


[Modified by Roobster, 5:52 PM 6-4-2002]


----------



## Roobster (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (blackpologti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hello peops. Tas here from the uk too. (ello jon, nice meeting ya in here!! Lol).
I thought id show u my black polo gti with H&r Coilovers and a bit of smoothing.








[Modified by blackpologti, 2:00 PM 5-21-2002][HR][/HR]​WOW!








LOVE the front!


----------



## mole (May 19, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Roobster)*

Roobster, Im saving up for the Alloys now















I looking at OZ Super Ts, 17" if they will fit, if not 16". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








After that, it will have to be lowered 30mm+, then Caractere Body Kit will be next.
Tints after that, then exhaust and filter.
The ICE install has been done







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Volkswagen BETA Radio/Cassette
Sony CDX-T69 6-Disc Changer
Jensen XA4150 600W Amplifier
Infinity 655cs 2-Way Component Speakers
Rockford Fosgate 600W Subwoofer
Sounds good!!








Thanks, Mole











[Modified by mole, 2:13 PM 6-5-2002]


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (mole)*

Id still snatch one of these up for a runabout in USA!!!


----------



## Roobster (Nov 14, 2001)

*And this is mine*

I finally got some decent wheels for my Polo







. I replaced the 13" steel wheels for 15" Ronal R38's, and this is the result:








I am happy


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: And this is mine (Roobster)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I finally got some decent wheels for my Polo







. I replaced the 13" steel wheels for 15" Ronal R38's, and this is the result:








I am happy







[HR][/HR]​You need to lower your Polo; it looks disproportioned now.


----------



## snoopy's corrado (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

i like the rims on the blue and gray.


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (blackpologti)*

Wow! What a beautiful Polo! Now I really want this car to come over here.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Red Baron Golf)*

YEAH VW BRING THE POLO TO THE US AND CANADA! *  NOW!!  *










[Modified by quailallstar, 10:12 AM 6-21-2002]


----------



## A1speedracer (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (quailallstar)*

Just wanted to chime in again!!!
I WOULD BUY THIS CAR IN A HEARTBEAT!!!!!!
Please bring over the Polo!!!!


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (A1speedracer)*

Hehe, I've started a movement


----------



## wildhare (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

Yes, just think of the possiblities! A true pocket rocket that could beat the BMW mini. Our cars these days aren't the same as the old Rabbit GTI. They are too big, getting heavier every year and you have to add a lot more HP to get there faster. The Polo would be ideal in the U.S.
Come on Germany...wake up and smell the coffee before the Japanese beat us at the pocket rocket game too. We are making a come back, let's not surrender now!!


----------



## lord kelvin (Jun 13, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (wildhare)*

If the polo was available here two months ago, I probably would have bought one instead of my GTI. I would love to be driving a Polo TDI right now!
Oh well...I don't care too much now, as I won't be buying another car for a looooong loooong time, but it'd still be neat to see it come stateside.
Gary


----------



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (lord kelvin)*

Heck yes, bring over the Polo, preferably the 100HP TDI! I'd definitely buy one to have alongside my Mk4 TDI.
I wonder how much less expensive the Polo would be compared to the Golf?
I think it'd sell to some folks considering the Cooper, and things like Prius, Echo, etc.


----------



## candywhitepassattemp (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (spongebob_squarepants)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I wonder how much less expensive the Polo would be compared to the Golf?[HR][/HR]​I think that they would probably sell a Polo GL (probably Euro trimlevel of Trendline) with choice of 1.6 and 1.9L TDI for around $13,000. The Polo GLS (euro trimline of Highline) with a choice of 2.0L and 1.9L TDI for around $14,500. And a Polo GTI 1.8T for around $16,800. I could possibly see them selling a Polo CL (Euro trimline of Basis) with the 1.6L and 1.4L TDI for around $12,000.


----------



## candyman (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

I'll buy one for sure. The Golf was a "people's car". But it's getting too expensive for "the people" these days. I think the Polo will fit the title "the people's car" real well. In my opinion, VW had made a bad move with the Golf here. Hatchbacks are supposed to be fun and affordable. No one wants to spend big cash for a hatchback here. This is why we're seeing more Jettas than Golfs. VW fans like us know what we're getting when we purchase a Golf. However, the general public still regard the Golf as a car in a class with those cheap, torque-less Honda Civic although the Golf is way nicer than any Civic out there. Seriously, I'm sick and tired of seeing those cheap torque-less Civics everywhere. VW should realize that they need to make huge profits here in order to stay on par with the competition, and in order to develope better products in the future. Selling good quality cars in small volumes won't help in the long run (compare the Passat sale to cars like Camry and Accord, it's like 1 to 5, but you know deep inside which is the best of the three). That's why the Polo should be here. See the success of the Mazda Protege 5? The Polo will be a big hit here, if the price is right, and if the marketing people know how to do a good job promoting it.
Also, VW should do something before the GTi image gets tarnished. Something like the Lupo GTi should be brought here to show the kids here who built the original "pocket rocket". The Golf GTi is simply too heavy in weight to be called a pocket rocket. And the kids can't afford it anyway. 


[Modified by candyman, 10:02 AM 6-28-2002]


----------



## candyman (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: polo (radgolf)*

This one is awesome. I want this one!!! YES, with 1.8T and 4motion!!! R.I.P. Type R!!! 
quote:[HR][/HR]I just saw this thread and I don't know if it's been posted already, but if the Polo comes out in the U.S., I want one that looks like this:
















If they bring it over, they should give it the 1.8T and 4-Motion. This would kill the competition![HR][/HR]​


----------



## Spanky-NY (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Vwtuner13)*



> I think the polo is coming to NA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Juan Ra (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

Absolutely yes! Recently I read an article about the transformation of Brazil's Anchieta VW plant to build the Golf IV and the new Polo. The article also describes how it was a good business move since it's no longer wise to build a few vehicles (Gol,etc) for a small market when VW has models such as the new Polo in Europe. In other words, globalization. What I don't understand is that in the Brazilian VW webpage they show the new Polo with a 1.6 and a 2.0 L engines and none of the european gasoline or diesel engines.


----------



## tornadoredcabby (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

YES
But from what I hear it is a pain,expensive,etc to get a new model (name) in the US. Thats why you see old models coming back, chevys monte carlo for example. So this thought leads me to believe that if the polo/lupo makes its way to north america we may see it as a rabbit.................if not a fox
I may be all wrong, but i may right. Cheers Todd


----------



## Silbergrund Speeder (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (tornadoredcabby)*

Signed the petition, told three other people, hope it comes, and if they could bring one of those sweet little Lupos over, I'd be very happy!!!!


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Silbergrund Speeder)*

If VW doesn't think this car would sell in today's compact-happy youth-driven marketplace, they're nuts. Here in Ottawa we had a Lupo on display this summer and people were going totally gaga over it (particularly the females I might add). 
Even in the base models it looks super sharp, but this GTi is the biz.....


----------



## jernest (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Juan Ra)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Absolutely yes! Recently I read an article about the transformation of Brazil's Anchieta VW plant to build the Golf IV and the new Polo. The article also describes how it was a good business move since it's no longer wise to build a few vehicles (Gol,etc) for a small market when VW has models such as the new Polo in Europe. In other words, globalization. What I don't understand is that in the Brazilian VW webpage they show the new Polo with a 1.6 and a 2.0 L engines and none of the european gasoline or diesel engines.[HR][/HR]​Well Yes !!!! I'm about to order mine, that will come in October or November here to Aruba (Dutch Caribbean). From the plant in Brazil they're producing four different engines for the American market, the 1.6-8 valves 101HP, the well known in the US the 2.0-8 valves 115HP (like the Beetle or Jetta 2.0), the 1.9 SDI and the 1.9 TDI 101HP. The plant will procude first the 5 doors and probably later the 3 doors models.
Here they will come in three versions the Polo Basic, the Polo Confort and the one I want the Polo Sport with the features of the confort line plus 15" alloy wheels, sport suspension, Disk brakes all around, small leather package, smoked tail light, front fog lamps, rear fog light, dual airbags, electric window, mirrors and remote central locking with alarm.
Here are some pics: 
































I really belive that the New Polo will hit the US market in the future, maybe the end of 2003 when the VW of North America decide to stop selling the Golf, Jetta and Beetle "2.0" engine and it will be replace by the New Polo 2.0 and the 1.9 TDI.
BTW I recently read in a magazine that the New Golf V will come with a new engine 2.0-16 valves 148HP beside the well known 1.8T and the VR6.



[Modified by jernest, 8:18 PM 7-21-2002]


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (LostBoyScout)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've actually been looking into bringing over my own '92 G40 Polo.. but it would be harder to register. mk2 Polos are fully registerable in BC if you get it here.[HR][/HR]​
today at Waterfest I saw Polo G40,old model,don't remmember what year.
the guy was from germany and he move to US with car
cool POLO










[Modified by Fantomasz, 9:24 PM 7-21-2002]


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Fantomasz)*

also I want to say that I want to see new Polo in NA.
I saw this car today at Waterfest and I love it.I think that they bring 1.4 16V engine to NA.
I would like to see Golf4 engines in Polo,2slow and 90hp TDi.Polo weight less than Golf4 so these engines will be just perfect for Polo.Golf/Jetta are more and more expensive to buy so Polo is just perfect for me.
























I want this car!!!


[Modified by Fantomasz, 10:01 PM 7-21-2002]


----------



## confutation'83 (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (130_R)*

it would be a great sales competition for the Ford Focus


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Fantomasz)*

I'm happy to see that VWoA let the Waterfest have the Polo on display. However, did they really need to spec it as an automatic and lets make sure the front grill and rub strips stay flat black like they are on the Euro-spec Polo.
I want to let the folks at VWoA know how we feel about the details. Lets keep the Polo unique with Its subtle, classy, European characteristics, please do not try to copy the detailing of the other "sport hatches" (Japanese, Korean or American, most detailing on these equals tackey)currently on sale here in the USA. Eg., make the rear fog lamp, single side parking lamps, non drls, wide opening for the euro plate, manual wind up windows, non A/C part of the spec that comes to the USA. Again, VWoA, LEAVE THE CAR AS EURO SPEC AS POSSIBLE.
PS: Small engines are GOOD. As long as the engines are generally smooth and free reving such as th 1.4L 16V. Rowing through the gears is what makes so many small European cars so interesting to me. I would certainly consider a 1.6L or 1.4 L gas engine. I would also strongly consider a TDI 90 or 100 hp (PD) engines.



[Modified by golf strom, 12:25 PM 7-26-2002]


----------



## Stugee (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (golf strom)*

It cost me £145 extra to get my rub strips colour coded...... definately finishes the car off. Thats in my opinion.


----------



## A1speedracer (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Stugee)*

Soooooooooooooooooooooooo
When do I get to pick up one in the states?
hehe..


----------



## PhastPhasion (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (A1speedracer)*

I am ALL over that 5dr Polo.
I absolutely love it.
Yes, bring over the 1.4 16v 5dr and I am ALL over it.


----------



## oRz-Motorsport (Nov 25, 2000)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (Fantomasz)*

This is a 1992 model. Check my signature for more info.


----------



## murphaph (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (ScrapinA2)*

Nope...that's the new polo allright. I've always thought they were the ugliest VW's all down the years......Don't know why you'd want one in NA


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: The new Polo, should VWoa bring it to the US and Canada? (murphaph)*

Yeah, bring it over to N.A.! I'd sell my 2.0 GTI and buying the quickest Polo VW can offer. Then obviously modding it. heehee


----------



## NPaladin2000 (Sep 16, 2002)

*If they end up making the GolfV-GTI bigger...*

...then I definitely want one of these. I just need something small to carry either people or cargo, not both at the same time. The current Golf4 GTI is a bit expensive, but would do the job. The upcoming GolfV GTI looks like it's getting bigger, and I don't want bigger. This looks nice, with a nice interior...and it should be cheaper, which is a plus.


----------

